# SAY CHEESE



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

very nice pic...









Welcome aboard


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice shot of the troops


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

how in the f*ck did you get them to line up like that?? i wish my new world cichlids would that stupid lazy bastards lol

nice pic and nice p's man welcome to P-fury


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice pic i love it when p's all line up like that its wierd.
dixon


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Cant see your pic, but welcome to the site!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

heh, tight ass pic!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn sweet picture


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i see no pic, but *WELCOME!!!*


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

Very cool pic and some nice looking fish, is there some sort of trick to getting them to look out at you like that?


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

no pic showing up


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hehe love it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nice pic kev's reds do that too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet pic


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

that pic is great what size are the reds?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> nice pic kev's reds do that too.


i don't have reds or is there some other kevin i havent heard about either???


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pic wrong forum :laugh: ...anyway great looking Ps you have...and welcome to Pfury...







!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

great pic


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i also see no pic.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

thats awsome, i hope my super red and cariba shoal will line up for pictures too, kinda like there in a police lineup


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Cool picture


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

thats cool welcome


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool picture - almost like The Usual Suspects









*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Nice looking Posse!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn! its like a scene from the music video of Lars & The Bastards and Tiger Army's cupid victim!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very cool pic. i love when they line up like that. they're staring you down









Joe


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool pic, nice tank!


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice Pic of the troops all lined up for role call.


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

still to catch a photo of all 8, (can only seem to manage 6 or 7 at once)...
may try a different TV channel. I guess if wolves in the water is aired again they'll all come out to watch....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I see the pic now, they all lined up for the pic, nice!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

amazing....do they line during feeding too?


----------



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice pic, how big of a tank do you have? Piranhas line up like that to hunt


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

I know the exact dimensions of the tank etc
but I'm not exactly sure what the UK to US gallon conversion is...... 
anyone have the key....????

if i'm not mistaken i have approx 45 UK gallon and a 35 uk gallon....


----------

